# Makita Routers



## tuchodi (Jun 9, 2010)

I just picked up 2 Makita Routers at a price I just could resit. One is a 1/4" shank model 3620 and the other is a 1/2" shank model 3612BR, both are plunger types. Does anyone own these and what are your thoughts good or bad. I am going to mount the 3612 to a table permanently and use the 3620 for free hand jobs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ali,

Welcome to the forum.

I have the 3612C which I use for hand held routing.

Not sure what the difference is..


I am very happy with the Makita.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

..........What James said............AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ali. If you had a great deal of time on your hands to way through the great number of my posts, you will conclude that I'm one eyed regarding Makita routers. I have stated MANY times that those who are serious about routing and can afford one, Makita is THE one. You may have noticed that the three answers to your questions are from Aussies, who take routing very seriously. The 3612 that you mention has unfamiliar letters after the number so I don't know if it has variable speed and soft start like our 3612C, but even if it's fixed speed, it's a GREAT router. I'm not familiar with the 1/4" one but being Makita it's bound to be quality.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have the 3620 that's almost the same as the 3621 , it's great Little router,the plunge part needs some design rework from Makita... I have it setup full time for doing dovetails I don't have the tank 3612 but it must be a good one many have it down South in Metric land ..


Makita Router 3620
Amazon.com: Makita 3621 1-1/4 HP Plunge Router: Home Improvement

=



tuchodi said:


> I just picked up 2 Makita Routers at a price I just could resit. One is a 1/4" shank model 3620 and the other is a 1/2" shank model 3612BR, both are plunger types. Does anyone own these and what are your thoughts good or bad. I am going to mount the 3612 to a table permanently and use the 3620 for free hand jobs.


----------



## tuchodi (Jun 9, 2010)

The 3612BR must be for the North American market. It is a plunger base but is a fixed speed and does not have soft start. I am just in the process of installing it on a table so I will advise how it works. My first project is to make my own baseboards.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The code letters on your 3612BR mean as follows:
The B designates it as the second design of the model.
The R designates it is a factory refurbished model.

The C designates it as the third design of the model.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry....I notice BJ's at it again with his anti metric antics.....you going to give him a smack or me? haha........AL


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Mike said:


> The code letters on your 3612BR mean as follows:
> The B designates it as the second design of the model.
> The R designates it is a factory refurbished model.
> 
> The C designates it as the third design of the model.


I beg to differ--the R indicates a round base. The 3612 came with either a round base or a "roundish" base that had one flat side (for consistent placement when routing along a fence).


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

tuchodi said:


> I just picked up 2 Makita Routers at a price I just could resit. One is a 1/4" shank model 3620 and the other is a 1/2" shank model 3612BR, both are plunger types. Does anyone own these and what are your thoughts good or bad. I am going to mount the 3612 to a table permanently and use the 3620 for free hand jobs.


I've had a 3612BR for about fifteen years or so (I don't remember exactly when I bought it.) It's a workhorse. It doesn't have variable speeds or a soft-start, but you can get the MLCS router speed control box to remedy that. I just bought a Router Raizer to table-mount mine, but haven't built the table yet. The Router Raizer replaces some of the parts in the factory lift mechanism, but you can still use it handheld if you like (unlike some other router lifts). I replaced the factory base with a Kreg base. I have several Makita tools, and they are all top-shelf quality. My latest is their 18-volt Lithium-ion cordless drill, and it is a great tool.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

tuchodi said:


> The 3612BR must be for the North American market. It is a plunger base but is a fixed speed and does not have soft start. I am just in the process of installing it on a table so I will advise how it works. My first project is to make my own baseboards.


Hi Ali:

Careful. If you're going to use a fixed speed router for baseboard use, you'd better not be using large bits. Big bits specifically require slow speed, powerful routers, like the 3612C. Both your routers are excellent. The 3612 should take 1/2" (12.5mm) rods for ski use and I'm finding more and more uses for the small one every day. I have my 3700 mounted on a vertical sled and I'll mount it on a horizontal one soon. There are many other methods where your small one can be used as well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Harry....I notice BJ's at it again with his anti metric antics.....you going to give him a smack or me? haha........AL


I'll quit whilst I'm ahead Al. I was expecting a blast from Bob, who considers that the 3612/C is a "tank" his word, which is surprising considering that I would get a stiff neck talking face to face with him, he's a giant of a man. But in all seriousness, at only about 5' 2/3", I have no difficulty handling this router, most of the time it sits ON the work-piece or template. By the way, there are many American members who have one or even two Makita 3612/C's.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lex, you don't have to beg to differ. I make mistakes from time to time. Too many model numbers rattling around in my head.

I am checking with a service center today about the coding. The manual for the 3612BR and 3612BRA mentions an electronic brake but does not break down the coding.

Manuals and parts break downs for all of the 3612 family of routers is available in the Router Reference section.


PS: Harry, if you ate like BJ and I do you wouldn't of stunted your growth and would be 6'4" like we are.:dance3:


----------



## tuchodi (Jun 9, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Ali:
> 
> Careful. If you're going to use a fixed speed router for baseboard use, you'd better not be using large bits. Big bits specifically require slow speed, powerful routers, like the 3612C. Both your routers are excellent. The 3612 should take 1/2" (12.5mm) rods for ski use and I'm finding more and more uses for the small one every day. I have my 3700 mounted on a vertical sled and I'll mount it on a horizontal one soon. There are many other methods where your small one can be used as well.


Thanks for the info. What speed works best for making baseboards as I have lots of large 1/2" shank bits that I was going to use. I may have to purchase a speed reducer.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tuchodi said:


> Thanks for the info. What speed works best for making baseboards as I have lots of large 1/2" shank bits that I was going to use. I may have to purchase a speed reducer.


Hi Ali - It's not the shank diameter you need to be concerned with, it is the cutting diameter, diameter across the cutting surfaces. You should also watch the bit length. There are several charts running around giving guidelines, most may vary some but are good general rules of thumb. Some bits will have max RPM specified on the packaging or in the catalog. Here is a link to one chart that has recommended max RPM's for both diameter and length.
TECHNICAL FAQ
Good luck


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, believe it or not, at high school I was amongst the tallest and probably would be your size today had I not stunted my growth by starting to smoke in earnest in 1947 at age 14 until I had a heart attack in 1982, 4.30 pm June 20th to be exact, and that was the last time that I have touched a smoke of any kind. At the end I was smoking 40 cigs. a day.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

This topic, Makita routers, is one I cannot resist. I have a Makita 3612C and on the basis of working only with this model, and a small Skil router whose history I have documented in older threads, I think the Makita is the best. I do have to admit that Makita's model numbering is very confusing so I ignore it. The 3612C is no longer on the market in the U.S., replaced by a model that includes a very useful attached light.


Harry, I am so glad you stopped smoking. Had you paid attention in almost any class I teach, you would know why smoking is so bad, and so very addicting. Nicotine is one of the most addictive substances known. It took great strength and will power to stop smoking, and for that I greatly admire you. Among other things, I work (or try to) on a small round worm that can be addicted to nicotine. Also, the amount of cadmium is high enough that 1 pack a day doubles the normal body load, two packs a day, roughly what your habit was, triples it, and four packs a day is lethal!. Cadmium promotes osteoporosis by stimulating the cells that degrade bone and inhibiting the cells that make bone. There is normally a continuous process of bone remodeling that responds to numerous signals including stress on the bones (good up to a certain point) and hormone levels (e.g. the parathyroid hormone).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Talking of classes Tom, during breaks, my physics master, to whom I owe my career in electronics, used to cadge cigarettes from me. Regarding stopping after my heart attack, it really didn't take any will power, firstly it scared the s**t out of me, secondly, I psyched myself so that I felt like vomiting at even a whiff of smoke, and that is how I still react.


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I have had a Mikita. I think it is the same model # as yours but with a rectangular base. I put it in a table about 20 years ago and have had only one problem with it. I can't remember the problem now it has been so long.


----------

